# Onlive App - Viewer or Player?



## Briankbl (Jun 24, 2012)

Is the Onlive App for Nexus 7 the viewer app or the real gameplay app? Thanks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running Jelly Belly v3.4!


----------



## droidmakespwn (Jun 14, 2011)

Good question I'm also interested.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Briankbl (Jun 24, 2012)

droidmakespwn said:


> Good question I'm also interested.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


 Hopefully someone with the tablet can download and check for us 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running Jelly Belly v3.4!


----------



## Character Zero (Jul 27, 2011)

Can't check for sure right now, but the Player is showing its compatible with the N7 in the Play Store.


----------



## Briankbl (Jun 24, 2012)

Character Zero said:


> Can't check for sure right now, but the Player is showing its compatible with the N7 in the Play Store.


 Good news! The description hasn't been updated yet, so wasn't sure about compatibility.








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running Jelly Belly v3.4!


----------



## droidmakespwn (Jun 14, 2011)

OK so the one in the play store uses touch controls but there is an apk floating around that allows the use of any controllers. It works great.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Briankbl (Jun 24, 2012)

droidmakespwn said:


> OK so the one in the play store uses touch controls but there is an apk floating around that allows the use of any controllers. It works great.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


 The one in the Play Store is compatible with the Onlive Universal Controller. I use it all the time on my GNex.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running Jelly Belly v3.4!


----------



## droidmakespwn (Jun 14, 2011)

Briankbl said:


> The one in the Play Store is compatible with the Onlive Universal Controller. I use it all the time on my GNex.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running Jelly Belly v3.4!


The one I have installed I can use my PS3 controller.
heres the thread to get the app http://rootzwiki.com/topic/21963-app-onlive-patched-for-all-controllers-working/page__hl__onlive


----------



## Briankbl (Jun 24, 2012)

droidmakespwn said:


> The one I have installed I can use my PS3 controller.
> heres the thread to get the app http://rootzwiki.com/topic/21963-app-onlive-patched-for-all-controllers-working/page__hl__onlive


 Yeah, the Onlive app in the Play Store is compatible with third party controllers. It also has games with on-screen buttons, and some games specifically designed for touch screens in mind.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running Jelly Belly v3.4!


----------



## Briankbl (Jun 24, 2012)

Ok, I can confirm that the Onlive player app works like a charm!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running Jelly Belly v3.4!


----------



## Briankbl (Jun 24, 2012)

I now have a portable gaming console. Nexus 7 + Galaxy Nexus 4G Tethering + Onlive Wireless Controller = Heaven! Trying to play games like this on my GNex was killing my eyes lol.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running Jelly Belly v3.4!


----------



## Southrncomfortjm (Jun 29, 2012)

Briankbl said:


> I now have a portable gaming console. Nexus 7 + Galaxy Nexus 4G Tethering + Onlive Wireless Controller = Heaven! Trying to play games like this on my GNex was killing my eyes lol.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running Jelly Belly v3.4!


Definitely nice if you have unlimited data. How much data does 1 hour of Onlive use anyway? I'll have to stick with wifi


----------



## Briankbl (Jun 24, 2012)

Southrncomfortjm said:


> Definitely nice if you have unlimited data. How much data does 1 hour of Onlive use anyway? I'll have to stick with wifi


 Heh, no clue. Unlimited Data FTW!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running Jelly Belly v3.4!


----------



## Southrncomfortjm (Jun 29, 2012)

Briankbl said:


> Heh, no clue. Unlimited Data FTW!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running Jelly Belly v3.4!


Before you play next time just check your data usage before and after.

Also, unrelated to above, what games are actually playable on the N7? I tried playing Borderlands (the only onlive game I own) and it says its not compatible with Android. Is there a list somewhere?


----------



## Briankbl (Jun 24, 2012)

Southrncomfortjm said:


> Before you play next time just check your data usage before and after.
> 
> Also, unrelated to above, what games are actually playable on the N7? I tried playing Borderlands (the only onlive game I own) and it says its not compatible with Android. Is there a list somewhere?


 Okay, I'll check for ya, but it will have to be tomorrow. I work until 4 pm today, then going to the Dark Knight Marathon! I'll also check Borderlands and see if I can figure out what the problem is.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running Jelly Belly v3.4!


----------



## Southrncomfortjm (Jun 29, 2012)

Briankbl said:


> Okay, I'll check for ya, but it will have to be tomorrow. I work until 4 pm today, then going to the Dark Knight Marathon! I'll also check Borderlands and see if I can figure out what the problem is.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running Jelly Belly v3.4!


Got my PS3 controller working nicely with my Nexus 7. Too bad I can't play Borderlands, apparently that would be cool overload. What Onlive games have you been able to play on your Nexus 7?


----------



## Briankbl (Jun 24, 2012)

Southrncomfortjm said:


> Got my PS3 controller working nicely with my Nexus 7. Too bad I can't play Borderlands, apparently that would be cool overload. What Onlive games have you been able to play on your Nexus 7?


 I've mainly been playing Splinter Cell Conviction, singleplayer and coop. I get off at 5 pm cst and I'll check that stuff for ya.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running Jelly Belly v3.4!


----------



## Briankbl (Jun 24, 2012)

Southrncomfortjm said:


> Before you play next time just check your data usage before and after.
> 
> Also, unrelated to above, what games are actually playable on the N7? I tried playing Borderlands (the only onlive game I own) and it says its not compatible with Android. Is there a list somewhere?


780MB was what I just got from playing Conviction for an hour. And it's funny, Borderlands can be spectated but not played for some reason. That's dumb lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running Jelly Belly v3.4!


----------



## bicen (Jan 31, 2012)

I have the tablet with a GNexus + unlimited data, I'll test this as well. The onlive desktop is still incompatible. I'm hoping for a patch.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Southrncomfortjm (Jun 29, 2012)

Briankbl said:


> 780MB was what I just got from playing Conviction for an hour. And it's funny, Borderlands can be spectated but not played for some reason. That's dumb lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running Jelly Belly v3.4!


780mb is still a lot - for someone with capped data - but less than I was expecting. Thanks for the test!

I sent an email to OnLive about this issue and got this response:

"Certain games in the OnLive library are not available for our mobile Android app. If you use the OnLive app on your Android device, the OnLive Marketplace will only show games that are available in our mobile service. To ensure that you are purchasing games that you can access on your Android device, make those purchases on your tablet/smartphone or double check on that device before you complete a game purchase."

When I asked about their plans for making all/more games compatible:

"We currently do not have any dates announced as to when this game might be supported on our mobile platform. The best way to stay in up to date with these types of announcements would be to follow our Twitter and Facebook page."

So my enthusiasm for OnLive is tempered a little bit. I really hope they realize how huge the tablet market could be to them. High end console games that are completely portable without even a bulky laptop or extra peripheral (i.e., their "console", not the almost required Sixaxis controller).


----------



## Briankbl (Jun 24, 2012)

That's funny, because I thought I remembered seeing Borderlands in their mobile marketplace.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus running Jelly Belly v3.4!


----------

